# Ariens 8525 model 932105



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello, I was given this 2004 Ariens 8526 snowblower model 932105.
I see that it is grouped into the 932 thousand series which was an intermediate line of blowers that began back in the late 70's and this one was towards the end of the line, however this is a full size blower, so why was it part of the intermediate line?
What are owners overall Impressions of this machine, the good, the bad?
What was the MSRP on one of these when new retail? What could one expect to get for one of these in excellent condition, fully functional and tuned up ready to go with little use in the Northeast like New Jersey, now in the summer and in the winter with a foot of snow on the ground. 
A few things I noticed, it has a large belly and still used a 4 blade impeller, it has the better 318cc Tecumseh Snowking. It has the newer style chute rotation vs the older worm gear style. It has single hand and deflector control from behind the dash, so its an overall well built machine, between the older technology and newer and they appear over built better and stronger than the newest ones coming out. I of course cannot keep it as I have too many machines as it is, I rock two 1971 Sno-Thros with upgraded engines as well as a Snapper 1026 series 6, so I simply cant keep it. What it the max throwing distance one can expect from this machine? Thanks.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Throws Well, but the Friction Wheel and Shift Selector Configuration Suck. Get Rid of it.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Dusty said:


> Hello, I was given this 2004 Ariens 8526 snowblower model 932105.
> I see that it is grouped into the 932 thousand series which was an intermediate line of blowers that began back in the late 70's and this one was towards the end of the line, however this is a full size blower, so why was it part of the intermediate line?
> What are owners overall Impressions of this machine, the good, the bad?
> What was the MSRP on one of these when new retail? What could one expect to get for one of these in excellent condition, fully functional and tuned up ready to go with little use in the Northeast like New Jersey, now in the summer and in the winter with a foot of snow on the ground.
> ...


Any more in depth info from owners of this unit would be appreciated.
Throwing distance, value, msrp orginally. As stated above it is going to be put up for sale. Thank's.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

It is not full or intermediate size. The sizing class Is strictly governed by FRAME size and thickness. I consider 932000 series as COMPACT if they have disk drive, and SUB- COMPACT for all models without a disk or transsmission


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

HillnGullyRider said:


> It is not full or intermediate size. The sizing class Is strictly governed by FRAME size and thickness. I consider 932000 series as COMPACT if they have disk drive, and SUB- COMPACT for all models without a disk or transsmission


Right, but when the 932,000 series first came out in the 70's it was their intermediate size machines that replaced the older 22,000 series intermediate machines, most of the 932's were still intermediate. But this machine isnt intermediate, its a full size machine, so why were they being put under the 932,000 modeling? Its the same size as the 924,000 machines which were still being built up until 2004, same year as this unit. At this point I do not think hydros were available yet and if they were they were in their early stages, so at its core it would have still been very similar to the rest of their models. This was the period when the size of the machine and the horsepower of its engine classified which modeling group it went into. 932's were typically smaller machines with around 5hp engines. The 924,000 was the full size machines, which also started in the mid 1970's when they replaced the older 10,000 series, pre 924,000. Going back into the 10,000 series they were all basically the same size besides their being a 24" and 32" with different engine sizes and options, like differential vs single piece axle. Did they loose concept of the modeling divide during this period? Because for decades prior they had a very sophisticated modeling system, that grouped different size machines into different model categories. Large, intermediate and small, 2 cycle, etc. So how did a machine this size, full size, slip thru modelled into the intermediate 932 series?
But more importantly:
What is this machines max throwing capability and snow intake volume?
What did this machine MSRP for new in 2004 retail?
What is its current summer value, fully tuned up in excellent condition?
What is its winter value fully tuned up in excellent condition (New Jersey, Northeast)?
What are its biggest pro's to owners of these units and weak points. So far I've heard its friction drive is a weak point.
This machine was before ez steer and auto turn, so the wheels stay in two wheel drive, unless you pull the pin on the one hub too bring it into one wheel drive for easier turning, technology that goes back to their first machines in the 60's. (However to its advantage, the machine will not tend to veer off course or need poly skid shoes to correct it) the machine can hold a straight line and use metal skids that last much longer than poly material. (A plus in my opinion, because every snowblower I ever had used that old technology, a little pure strenth and grunt too turn the machine isnt an issue for someone like me). For a younger individual or Women or someone with less strength this could be a down side for this particular model.
Overall Impressions, reliability after 16 years in existence to someone who has owned one that entire period of time?
Thank's.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Dusty said:


> Right, but when the 932,000 series first came out in the 70's it was their intermediate size machines that replaced the older 22,000 series intermediate machines, most of the 932's were still intermediate. But this machine isnt intermediate, its a full size machine, so why were they being put under the 932,000 modeling? Its the same size as the 924,000 machines which were still being built up until 2004, same year as this unit. At this point I do not think hydros were available yet and if they were they were in their early stages, so at its core it would have still been very similar to the rest of their models. This was the period when the size of the machine and the horsepower of its engine classified which modeling group it went into. 932's were typically smaller machines with around 5hp engines. The 924,000 was the full size machines, which also started in the mid 1970's when they replaced the older 10,000 series, pre 924,000. Going back into the 10,000 series they were all basically the same size besides their being a 24" and 32" with different engine sizes and options, like differential vs single piece axle. Did they loose concept of the modeling divide during this period? Because for decades prior they had a very sophisticated modeling system, that grouped different size machines into different model categories. Large, intermediate and small, 2 cycle, etc. So how did a machine this size, full size, slip thru modelled into the intermediate 932 series?
> But more importantly:
> What is this machines max throwing capability and snow intake volume?
> What did this machine MSRP for new in 2004 retail?
> ...


if a 10ML, 100000,910000,924000, 921000, or 926000 series BUCKET ,will NOT directly swap onto a frame, then it's NOT a full sized machine....It is a COMPACT MACHINE.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

HillnGullyRider said:


> if a 10ML, 100000,910000,924000, 921000, or 926000 series BUCKET ,will NOT directly swap onto a frame, then it's NOT a full sized machine....It is a COMPACT MACHINE.


An 8.5 horsepower (8hp, 318cc), 26 wide snow thrower is not considered a compact or intermediate snowblower by any standard. That's a fullsize/heavy duty snow thrower. Intermediate's were originally designed by Ariens as machine's the wife and teenage kids could handle using, as well as machines for intermediate snowfalls, have a look at the brochures from the 70's when they first started hitting the market. Nothing about this machine is compact or intermediate. You certainly would not expect the wife to use this machine and its designed for heavy snowfalls, an intermediate snowfall would be overkill for a machine of this size. No, this is definitely a full size, heavy duty snowblower. I should know, I've had enough of them. That little MTD yard machines below the photo of the Ariens 8526 is considered an intermediate. Big difference, or even have a look at todays modern Ariens compact. This machine is much larger than one of those. My 10000 series is considered a full size and this units bigger than that. Nope this is no intermediate. Whatever the reason it got stuck into the old 932,000 modeling, it sure had nothing to do with its size. However considering Ariens started making major design and modeling changes in 2005, I would say they were in the middle of revamping their lineup during this period and this 8526 ended up in the 932 category, because they had no place else to put it, because this aint no compact.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Here is an Ariens Sno-Tek I had. This could be classified as an intermediate machine, something more manageable for the entire family to use with ease without fighting the machine too much, in fact its why these Sno-Teks are so popular, their price and size. That 8526 is certainly not anywhere near a compact in comparison. Snapper made snowblowers the same size, those were their heavy duty line. Snappers intermediates were much smaller, so in general as far as snowblowers in general are concerned regarless of what drive system they have, this Ariens 8526 certainly falls into the category of large, heavy duty snow thrower and not intermediate or compact. Trying to say that is a compact or intermediate is not correct as it is clearly no intermediate or compact, especially not by comparison to actual compacts. The 8526 is a full size thrower.



































.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

No reason to get hung up on labels. Its a standard machine. 

If you need specs just look up an equailain HP and chute width for any machine and that will be close enoguh.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

No one is getting "hung up". Someone said that Snowblower was a Compact. Its not. Ariens themselves defines their compacts as 22 and 24" machines. Will let Ariens explain the difference's. They make the snowblowers, so they can explain it best.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

But seriously, going back to when I started this thread, I guess no one out their knows how a full size 8526 ended up in the intermediate 932 thousand series category huh? I'm guessing the 932 series was on its way out and they just jammed this into their because they were about to make major changes to the lineup. Because looking back the 932 series started in the late 1970's and was the replacement to the earlier 22,000 (922,000) series intermediate machines, geared towards women. Any thought's?


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

RC20 said:


> No reason to get hung up on labels. Its a standard machine.
> 
> If you need specs just look up an equailain HP and chute width for any machine and that will be close enoguh.


You missed the point, look at this brochure in the link and go back to the beginning of the thread. The 932,000 series was an intermediate line made by Ariens. This 8526 inst an intermediate machine. I am trying to come up with reasons how it ended up their. Expand the mind.


The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------

